# LotR Audio Books



## Lomin... (Mar 24, 2004)

I have now listened to the whole unabrigded story, by Recorded Books. It is a very good rendition of the story. Unlike most audio books the reader, Robert Inglis, does not hurry the story there are pauses where you would expect them and he puts good emotion into the lines. The only bad point is he pronounces some of the names wrong. He does get many of the names right though.

Has anyone else listened to this version of the story?

Lomin...


----------



## SmokeMonkey (Mar 24, 2004)

I have also listened to the audio books. I really enjoyed them. I put them on my iPod and was able to listen to them on various trips I have gone on. I really enjoyed not having to worry about the pronunciation of the names cause I get all of them wrong.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Apr 17, 2004)

I should listen to it, that would be better than trying to concentrate on reading the book when I am in the car this summer on vacation. I tried to listen to one LOTR audio-book that I got from the library (but cannot remember who it was...) and didn't like it. I know it's stupid, but I could not stand how the guy sounded when he talked. I like the BBC dramatized LOTR CD's though, they are very good.


----------



## Tinuvien21 (Apr 18, 2004)

There's one audio book that has J.R.R. Tolkien and Christopher T. reading a book. I'm not sure if it's the Hobbit or Lord of the Rings because I didn't get a good look at it.


----------

